# Temporary accomodation and residence registration



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a German national who's never lived in Germany. I will be moving their with my wife who is Australian. Work is paying for temporary accomodation while we find a place to rent.

I want to get my wife's visa sorted ASAP as she will be on a 90 day tourist visa, but to do so I need residence registration. Can I get this while living in say a serviced apartment? Do I just need a letter from the landlord?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CookehMonsta said:


> I'm a German national who's never lived in Germany. I will be moving their with my wife who is Australian. Work is paying for temporary accomodation while we find a place to rent.
> 
> I want to get my wife's visa sorted ASAP as she will be on a 90 day tourist visa, but to do so I need residence registration. Can I get this while living in say a serviced apartment? Do I just need a letter from the landlord?


Temporary accommodation is fine. You will need the rental agreement/contract (at least that's how it is in Berlin, elsewhere the process might be slightly different).

Don't forget to register your new address every time you move!


----------



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

ALKB said:


> Temporary accommodation is fine. You will need the rental agreement/contract (at least that's how it is in Berlin, elsewhere the process might be slightly different).
> 
> Don't forget to register your new address every time you move!


Thanks! I have asked the Neukoln Airbnb host where I will stay for 40 days once I land, she says it is fine. Is all I need a printout of the Airbnb booking confirmation?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CookehMonsta said:


> Thanks! I have asked the Neukoln Airbnb host where I will stay for 40 days once I land, she says it is fine. Is all I need a printout of the Airbnb booking confirmation?


Oh, you are staying in Neukölln? I am from the green south of that district 

I have absolutely no idea how the Meldeamt will view AirBnB accommodation, as it is neither a subletting situation nor a holiday rental, it's somebody renting out a room in their flat. When you said your company will provide you with temporary accommodation I assumed it will be some sort of serviced apartment.

You might want to call and ask the Meldeamt about what exactly they need. If your Airbnb host does not own her flat she might actually need permission from her landlord?

No idea, might also work just fine with the printout of your reservation.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, so I've google because rules changed in November last year.

There is now a form your Airbnb host will have to complete and sign:

https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/120686/

You don't have to go to the closest Meldeamt or even to one in Neukölln (the one in Rathaus Neukölln is infamous for long waits). I'd recommend not to just show up and wait, it can be hours!

Just make an online appointment at any Meldeamt in Berlin that have a free slot:

https://service.berlin.de/terminvereinbarung/termin/tag.php?termin=1&anliegen


----------

